# Corsair Ax750 macht geräusche



## arslanpower (1. Mai 2011)

*Corsair Ax750 macht geräusche*

Hallo,
habe mir letzt woche das oben genannte Netzteil gekauft.
Die Ersten paar tage war auch nichts aber nach einer Woche als ich am Surfen war, hat das Netzteil angefangen zu klappern(komisches geräusch).
Erst habe ich gedacht es kommt von der Festplatte oder so, aber nach dem ich weitergesucht habe hat sich herausgestellt das es das Netzteil ist.
Danach habe ich mein Pc runtergefahren und geguckt ob es jetzt geräusche von sich gibt.
Es fiept duchgehend ganz leise, ist das normal???
Aber das klappern war irgendwie nicht normal.
ZUm glück habe ich es erst 10 tage und kann es ohne probleme Umtauschen.
Ich wollte wissen ob das Normal ist und ich es Umtauschen soll.


----------



## xeno75 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair Ax750 macht geräusche*

Das Klappern ist bestimmt nicht normal. Ich würde auf nummer sicher gehen und es umtauschen.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair Ax750 macht geräusche*

nicht normal - schau mal ob nirgends ein Kabel in den Lüfterbereich hineinragt (oft ein flüchtigkeitsfehler bei montage/demontage von Komponenten im PC) ansonsten ganz klar umtauschen! Das AX750 ist ein äußerst leises Gerät ohne klappern.


----------



## arslanpower (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair Ax750 macht geräusche*

habe eben beei mindfactory angerufen und da ich es erst 10 tage haben werden sie es mir umtauschen.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair Ax750 macht geräusche*

alles klar


----------

